# Xds45 vs xd 45



## Danm19 (Feb 19, 2013)

How does the xds 45 compare to the xd 45. I have both but haven't shot the xds yet. Any one shoot both yet ?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, I have both. The XD45 is definitely much more pleasant to shoot, as I expected. But the XDs feels pretty good for a single stack subcompact.


----------

